# Look 585



## wheelio (Nov 29, 2006)

Just saw a medium 585 forsale for 950.00 or best offer craigslist Seattle. Very tempting but I already have one. So thought I'd pass it on.


----------



## abstrait (Jun 27, 2007)

2009 Look 585 frame ~ Size M


----------



## wheelio (Nov 29, 2006)

After posting I saw that it's an ultra which is a bit stiffer in the bottom bracket area. Some say they are a bit harsh ride. Still wouldn't mind having it just to compare the two.


----------



## WR74 (May 3, 2012)

Took me a while to get use to the ride of my 585 ultra. First few rides beat me up coming off my old gt-r ultra


----------

